
Ask HN: How to stop Google from blocking my attempts to login to my own account? - hysan
I&#x27;m attempting to login to an old account (non-gmail address; I own the domain) that I setup on Google years ago. I still have the password as that is saved in my password manager. However, Google is blocking my attempts to login as they don&#x27;t recognize the device&#x2F;IP address. Understandable since I last logged in while I was living in a different country.<p>I&#x27;ve gone through their recovery process and can answer everything except the phone code as I no longer have that phone number. I can even confirm the email code that they send as my email is hosted elsewhere. However, Google still says that they cannot confirm that I own my account. I even get emails from Google warning me:<p>&gt; Someone just used your password to try to sign in to your account. Google blocked them, but you should check what happened.<p>Of course, I cannot check if I cannot login.<p>I know a lot of people run into this same problem with no resolution unless someone inside Google helps. So I&#x27;m asking here. Does anyone know how I can recover access?
======
reaperducer
I ran into this last week. It's just Google desperately trying to pair phone
numbers with identities so it can sell more data.

Sorry I don't have a solution for you. I've just decided to abandon the
account rather than play Google's games.

